# 24 pin PSU to 20 pin Asus Motherboard P4P800-E



## -=carlos=- (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm not here to ask anything as such just to post for anyone wondering whether you can use a 24 pin PSU to a 20 pin mobo...the answer to the surprise of the guy at my local computer shop, is yes!! You simply have 4 pins hanging over the end of the plastic clip on the mobo.

Now, unless someone tells me why you shouldn't do this (bearing in mind my system has been running flawlessly for days now like it) then please do. Otherwise, just for everyone's info :wink: 

PS - You do need to cut (with a very fine and very sharp blade) the plastic connector as there is a bloody IDE port in the way otherwise!! Just make sure you cut the side of the plastic for the not needed 4 pins, not the side that is going to be plugged in!!


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Many of the psu's with the 24 pin connector have a connector that breaks into two parts, but if you need you can find a 24 pin to 20 pin adaptor here....http://www.xpcgear.com/24to20pinatx.html or here http://www.frozencpu.com/psu-112.html?id=ErdBeSci


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

honestly, it's the exact same 20 pin plug, with 4 extras added.

if they aren't plugged in, that's fine, but they might end up in the way like you noticed.

i myself have gone so far as to completely cut off the extra 4 pins, and then follow the wires back up the harness a ways, and clip them, and cap them off.

i figure, "this is just in the way, it must die."

if your question is if it's safe, yes, as long as those extra 4 wire don't touch anything.


----------

